# What 3 speed oil?



## try1897 (Sep 4, 2008)

I used a 1978 huffy girls bike as a doner and changed a 1965 Firestone Warrior Vagabond  (Sports Tourist) over to a three speed from a one speed with coaster brakes. So it is now much more ridable and enjoyable and I'll keep it and actually ride it ( Alot)  Today I bought new tires for it and upgraded the brake pads to the longer curved ones and it stops alot nicer.My only question is whattype of oil do I put in the three speed hub? It has an oil plug on the barrel and the donner sat for many years in the shop so it's likely to be dry.   Help Tom


----------



## sam (Sep 5, 2008)

I use Sewing Machine oil.You can get a bottle for a couple of bucks and they come with a lone spout that makes it easy to oil the hub.Don't use WD-40 or 3-in-1 oil.
When overhaling the hub,use greaes on the bearing---sam


----------



## try1897 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sam , Thanks for the info.... But whats with the 3 in 1 oil? I was tempted to use it . Now I won't but you caught me just in the nick of time....I do have some Gemline part 441 Zoom spout oiler that says its Turbine oil ..????Whould that work? And how much do I add?????  Tom


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 10, 2008)

3 in 1 HOUSEHOLD oil is part vegetable oil. The oil eventually reduces to a gunk in the hub that causes more problems than it solves. There is a product made by 3 in 1 that is actually just SAE 20 motor oil (less commonly carried blue can with a motor on the front), and that it alright to use, but the common black, white and red can that is "general purpose" or "household" oil is to be avoided because it leaves a vegetable gunk residue.

My preference is for 30 weigh motor oil. 20 weight oils and sewing machine oils are okay too.


----------



## try1897 (Sep 21, 2008)

*motor oil*

Well,  This has been a education in oil for me . The bottom line would be that as long as its a true motor oil and not a veggie oil its ok. Ok well I'll stick to real motor oil .... Thanks again.....Tom


----------



## JLarkin (Oct 31, 2008)

I used 10W30 since that is what I had.  Seems to be fine.  I had some syringes from our cat's medicine and found that 9ml is one teaspoon which is what Sheldon Brown's website recommends.  Conversion charts say 5ml is a teaspoon but I used a real teaspoon.  So far none has leaked out of the hub.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 1, 2008)

10W 30 is fine- I've used it for years and it works great.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Here's a good article on 3 speed hubs (and englidh bikes in general);
http://sheldonbrown.com/english-3.html


----------



## TigerCat (Feb 9, 2009)

Good info on oil and rhinestones(someone deleted the post about the history of rhinestones but the oil info is still good).


----------

